

Private tweets make your mention private - MajidCS

URL : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pvttwt.com<p>Private tweets are messages that can only be viewed by the people you mentioned<p>How does Private Tweets work?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pvttwt.com&#x2F;privacy<p>Why I use this site ?
Because not all people in Twitter you know, and you can not get their mail.
When there is a famous person, and you want to send him a private message, what do you do?
Are you should follow everyone they follow you until they send you or you send him a private message?
You can write a long letter in Twitter.
You can not attach a file in Twitter
If the message does not want to be seen by anyone and you can not put it in public.
Private tweets will help you to do that.
======
towelguy
Are you not worried about twitter complaining of trademark infringement like
they did with TwitPic?

~~~
MajidCS
No, I do not feel any anxiety about it

